# Corsair Graphite Series 600T White Edition  Lackierung Fehler Haft ?



## 90210 (27. November 2011)

Hallo

hab bei meinem Corsair Graphite Series 600T White edition festgestellt das die Hintere Kurstoffabdeckung anders lackiert ist als die vordere.

und zwar ist bei der Fordern die Oberfläche glatt bei der Hinteren aber nicht die ist rau, und wenn ich mit dem Finger lang streiche dann hab ich so ein weißes Pulver am Finger !


Das  ist doch nicht in Ordnung oder ?


----------



## 90210 (30. November 2011)

Hallo keiner ein Plan ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (30. November 2011)

Ich guck mal wenn ich zu Hause bin, bei mir nach 

Edit:

Ne ist bei mir nicht. Ist es staub?!


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

Lack Staub - die 600T White werden in einer Autolackierstraße lackiert um UV Beständig zu sein - was die ganze Sache langlebieg macht - wenn es der innere Bereich ist ist es absolut ok (das kan man abstreifen) dann bleibt es leicht Rau) das ist kein Thema - ist es von der großen direkten Außenfläche dann RMA einleiten.


----------

